# THC Tauren Max RDTA and Wotofo Profile RDTA



## KobusMTL (31/8/20)

Hi Guys

Does anyone know of any local guys that stock these two rdta?

Mainly looking for the Tauren Max so can only settle on the one.
If no one has it or reply soon I'm going to Fasttech


----------

